# Goat / Packgoat Quizzes



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

We are getting ready for our first "Field Day" which will be a day filled with crafts, seminars, and a "Packgoat Bowl" where the kids will participate in a quiz show similar in format to "It's Academic".

I've put together some online quizzes to help the kids prepare ... I would appreciate anyone who is interested to do so, to take the quizzes and provide feedback or point out possible errors. Or just take the quizzes, as more people take the quizzes it will also allow me to get a feel for which questions are consistently being answered incorrectly and so may just be wrong or poorly worded, etc.

So far we have quizzes for:

Goat Health
Goat Toxicity
Leave No Traceackgoats in the Backcountry
Goat Anatomy
Goat Breed Identification

At least two others will be added in the next day or two (Nutrition and Preparing to Pack).


----------

